# Wonderbag ? Ever heard of it?



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Nifty little idea if it works as said...It amounts to a giant thick side top bottom coffee cup (Polystyrene insulation) designed to cut energy for cooking to a minimum. You take for example a roast cut up and cook it for 20 minutes and then transfer pot and all into a wonderbag to finish cooking it under its own heat. A remote thermometer of some kind would be a must for me till I try it for myself ... but its a neat idea...and CHEAP too! Wal Mart and Amazon carries them as well!

https://www.wonderbagworld.com/

Obviously they are gaining traction because Pinterest has a cookbook section for em!

https://www.pinterest.com/thewonderbag/wonderbag-recipes/?lp=true

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=wonderbag


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

the thing is HUGE! it is like the size of a large pumpkin... 

no thanks.. I will stick with my slow cooker


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Since we are on the cooking topic...we got a gizmo called an instant pot for Christmas. Reading the intructions it seems to be a computerized electric pressure cooker which would take a computer exspurt to figger out how to work it. Does anybody have one? It dont seem very useful for a normal person. Thanks.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Since we are on the cooking topic...we got a gizmo called an instant pot for Christmas. Reading the intructions it seems to be a computerized electric pressure cooker which would take a computer exspurt to figger out how to work it. Does anybody have one? It dont seem very useful for a normal person. Thanks.


I use mine mainly for rice and beef stews. Rice - the plastic cup measure that came with it 2 of those cups put in pot, add 3 of those cups water ( 1 rice to 1 1/2 water ) . Put on lid and push the button that says RICE. Cooks perfect and quick. Will keep rice hot for a couple hours. The 2 cups is enough to feed two folks two meals so the meal and a left over. The thing will cook enough rice for 15 people if you needed it.

Beef stew- 2 table spoons of oil in pot , push SAUTE, when it is hot toss in cheap cuts of beef/ beef bones. Brown on each side. Turn off then Push STEW add some water to the pot , put lid on and let it pressure cook. Taste beef If the beef is still too tough pressuer cook it some more. When it beeps and pressure has dropped put in the kitchen sink or what ever vegtables you have/ like . You may have to add some more fluid - if using canned vegtables add the fluid and vegtables to the soup. Some of that fluid can be tomato juice if buying juice use V8.

Put your lid on and let it cook at pressure . When it beeps you got soup or thincken ( tomato paste or can of cheap mushroom soup or some corn starch) . The pot will hold hot for several hours.

It uses less electricity than your stove. It can pressure cook, saute , rice cooker and a slow cooker/ crockpot .

I can use this with a transformer and 12 Vlt battery to cook.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have one. I have only tried a few recipes so far, but I like mine. The pressure cooker feature cuts cooking times greatly. I used to crock pot roasts all night. Now I use the instapot for 20 to 30 minutes and the roasts come out tender and very moist. (My slow cooker went to Goodwill.) Mac and cheese is fast, easy, and tasty. Marinated pork roasts are out of this world flavorful. I use beef or chicken stock for all recipes instead of water. Spend some time experimenting with the cooker and I think you will come to like it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Since we are on the cooking topic...we got a gizmo called an instant pot for Christmas. Reading the intructions it seems to be a computerized electric pressure cooker which would take a computer exspurt to figger out how to work it. Does anybody have one? It dont seem very useful for a normal person. Thanks.


Hubs used his for canning his bumper crop of garden tomatoes and jellies. Very handy! But since we moved, I can't find the power cord: shoot!!!! I've looked everywhere. I guess I'll have to order one from the company if his garden does okay in 2019. ETA: Yes, I could water bath, but why as long as we have electricity it's so delicious.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Nifty little idea if it works as said...It amounts to a giant thick side top bottom coffee cup (Polystyrene insulation) designed to cut energy for cooking to a minimum. You take for example a roast cut up and cook it for 20 minutes and then transfer pot and all into a wonderbag to finish cooking it under its own heat. A remote thermometer of some kind would be a must for me till I try it for myself ... but its a neat idea...and CHEAP too! Wal Mart and Amazon carries them as well!
> 
> https://www.wonderbagworld.com/
> 
> ...


Yes, and yes I want one! It's a very good idea.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the input on the instant pot. I will pass the info off to the decision making house mouse.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Annie said:


> Yes, and yes I want one! It's a very good idea.


I'm thinking that way too Annie...maybe a large and small? I know they are big & ugly but cutting down 4 hours or more of fuel use on a pot roast or even just a pot of pinto beans. Bring it to a boil...cut your stove off and stick it in the wonder bag. 4 Hours cooking free of charge! Just keeping a big gallon pot of coffee hot for 4 hours without any fuel or electricity would be worth it for me.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Does it have anything to do with this?















Seriously its really just a variation of a clay oven where heat is retained....I suppose if your providing something that can be carried from refugee camp to refugee camp and used to also holds someones belongings or two of their babies, it would be a great idea. However if I'm traveling... I can find other means...but If I were a WHite person attempting to make up for all the evils against the black man in AFrica...I'd buy one.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Does it have anything to do with this?
> 
> Seriously its really just a variation of a clay oven where heat is retained....I suppose if your providing something that can be carried from refugee camp to refugee camp and used to also holds someones belongings or two of their babies, it would be a great idea. However if I'm traveling... I can find other means...but If I were a WHite person attempting to make up for all the evils against the black man in AFrica...I'd buy one.


The Mormons like it. That's good enough for me. If it keeps my beef stew warm when the power is out, I'll be happy.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Annie said:


> The Mormons like it. That's good enough for me. If it keeps my beef stew warm when the power is out, I'll be happy.


Well...I've never been one to criticize the Mormons....and they are practical people... I was just being typical me... Forgive my imprudence.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well...I've never been one to criticize the Mormons....and they are practical people... I was just being typical me... Forgive my imprudence.


Not at all. I like to hear what you have to say.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Annie said:


> Not at all. I like to hear what you have to say.


Well I guess I'm wondering is it predominantly to keep foods cooking, or to keep food hot longer, Like those insulated travel bags the pizza guy uses. Its hard to envision a fabric retaining and re-directing heat back into a pot/kettle for cooking purposes, but simply to retain heat for things like taking food to church events ( I have heard they have those) or get togethers. It makes a sort of sense for that since all my friends serve cold ass Chicken and cheese dips of every variety when we get together and if its cheap enough I'll buy them some for CHristmas...next year. Cause I prefer my cheese dips to be fluid like...not Plasticized....and its a better idea than telling them their food sucks.

Come to think of it...I didnt get an invite to this years get together....You think they are trying to tell me something?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well I guess I'm wondering is it predominantly to keep foods cooking, or to keep food hot longer, Like those insulated travel bags the pizza guy uses. Its hard to envision a fabric retaining and re-directing heat back into a pot/kettle for cooking purposes, but simply to retain heat for things like taking food to church events ( I have heard they have those) or get togethers. It makes a sort of sense for that since all my friends serve cold ass Chicken and cheese dips of every variety when we get together and if its cheap enough I'll buy them some for CHristmas...next year. Cause I prefer my cheese dips to be fluid like...not Plasticized....and its a better idea than telling them their food sucks.
> 
> Come to think of it...I didnt get an invite to this years get together....You think they are trying to tell me something?


No no, I don't think they're trying to tell you anything. Don't overthink it... As for keeping food warm, here's what I like to do. I like using the warming trays with the Sternos.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Need a separate discussion on InstantPOt.
I love mine, just beginning to venture past soups and Pasole.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

The great thing is the Wonderbag wouldnt weigh a half pound at most full of styrofoam...super light and could double as a pillow or a Head / foot warmer MULTI-TOOL! LOL!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> No no, I don't think they're trying to tell you anything. Don't overthink it... As for keeping food warm, here's what I like to do. I like using the warming trays with the Sternos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously...HOW FREAKIN' AWESOME IS THAT!^^^^^^^^


----------

